# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Переводы, пожалуйста!

## raskolnik

Алло  ::   Недавно смотрел я на куске текста и есть несколько слов, я не могу найти! Тем самый, тех кто в курсе дела, помоги мне! 
вот: 
Малороссия - little Russia?
за москаля
спрашая - 
бушевавшему.
пленительное обращение -        
тоже, я знаю слово <особливо> имеет значение especially, но этот форм слова, не мог наитй, есть причина почему  ::   
Всем спасибо  ::

----------


## ataman-jr

Привет Раскольник! Если ты не против, прежде чем ответить на твои вопросы я немного тебя поправлю...    

> Алло  Недавно смотрел я на куске текста и есть несколько слов, я не могу найти! Тем самый, тех кто в курсе дела, помоги мне!  
> вот: 
> Малороссия - little Russia? 
> за москаля 
> спрашая - 
> бушевавшему. 
> пленительное обращение -  
> тоже, я знаю слово <особливо> имеет значение especially, но этот форм слова, не мог наитй, есть причина почему   
> Всем спасибо

  Итак (внимательно все сравни):
Алло  Недавно я читал ("смотрел" можно использовать, но так звучит лучше...)  часть текста и есть несколько слов, которых я не могу найти! Так что ("тем самым" можно тоже использовать, но здесь это звучит несколько странно) те, кто в курсе дела, помогите мне!  
вот: 
Малороссия - little Russia? 
за москаля 
спрашая - 
бушевавшему. 
пленительное обращение -  
Кроме того, я знаю слово <особливо> имеет значение especially, но эту форму слова я не мог найти, есть этому причина? 
Всем спасибо 
-----------------
Отвечаю: 
Малороссия -- старое название Украины 
москаль -- старое слово, означающее "москвич", использовалось несколько в оскорбительном и ироническом смысле... 
спрашая/вопрошая -- разговорные и/или старые форма слова спрашивая 
бушевавшему - бушевавший, прилагательное от бушевать to storm, to rage... 
пленительное обращение -- fascinating handling/treatment 
особливо -- старая форма слова особенно... Сейчас используется в разговорной речи. 
Если будут вопросы, feel free to ask  ::

----------


## V

Wouldn't the nominative plural of который be которые...?  ::

----------


## raskolnik

Cпасибо атаман,
если кто нибудь хочет знать, я переводил часть писания от <проект 1812> Есть ссылка, на главной странице, на <reading> я думаю.

----------


## atgnclk

Москаль - кстати не имеет вообще никакого отношения к москвичам, скорее негативно-ироническое обращение со стороны украинцев к русским ("проблема москалей и хохлов")

----------


## Lt. Columbo

интересно, это мой старый пост! кажется я уже лучше говорю по- русски   ::

----------


## Ramil

> интересно, это мой старый пост! кажется, я уже лучше говорю по- русски

 Не знаю, как говоришь, но пишешь - гораздо лучше.
За исключением запятой после кажется  - ни одной ошибки.

----------


## atgnclk

А мне кажется, что выучить пунктуацию русского языка, - вообще нереально. Вспоминаю недавнюю подготовку к ЕГЭ. Брррррр.

----------


## TATY

Малороссия - little Russia = Ukraine.

----------


## Ramil

> А мне кажется, что выучить пунктуацию русского языка, - вообще нереально. Вспоминаю недавнюю подготовку к ЕГЭ. Брррррр.

 Всё пытаюсь найти материалы по английской пунктуации - дело в том, что там тоже время от времени встречаются запятые, но я их расставляю чисто интуитивно, зачастую - неправильно. А правил не знаю.  ::

----------


## atgnclk

Ну насколько я знаю, в английском не особо много правил пунктуации.  Ну однородные выделить, некое подобие обращения т.п. Все-таки язык более конкретный, и, как мне кажется, из-за отсутствия аккузатива, правил для пунктуации меньше.

----------


## Оля

> Ну насколько я знаю, в английском не особо много правил пунктуации.  Ну однородные выделить, некое подобие обращения т.п. Все-таки язык более конкретный, и, как мне кажется, из-за отсутствия аккузатива, правил для пунктуации меньше.

 А что такое у аккузатива с пунктуацией? Я просто тоже правил не знаю...

----------


## Bisquit

BTW English punctuation confuses me too, so can anyone give me a link explaining English punctuation in detail. If it is overloaded by grammar terms, never mind.

----------


## Vadim84

> Wouldn't the nominative plural of который be которые...?

 Yes, it would. But I believe you are talking about this: _Алло Недавно я читал ("смотрел" можно использовать, но так звучит лучше...) часть текста и есть несколько слов, которых я не могу найти!_
Here который is in the accusative plural and I think *ataman-jr* actually spelled it wrong. It should've been "которы*е*" but I'm not sure.   

> бушевавшему - бушевавший, прилагательное от бушевать to storm, to rage...

 бушевавший is *причастие*, not прилагательное 
Насчет пунктуации в английском, вот, например:  http://www.protrainco.com/info/essays/punctuation.htm

----------


## atgnclk

> Originally Posted by atgnclk  Ну насколько я знаю, в английском не особо много правил пунктуации.  Ну однородные выделить, некое подобие обращения т.п. Все-таки язык более конкретный, и, как мне кажется, из-за отсутствия аккузатива, правил для пунктуации меньше.   А что такое у аккузатива с пунктуацией? Я просто тоже правил не знаю...

 То что отсутствие аккузатива диктует прямой порядок слов, прямой порядок слов проще, чем инверсионный, => структура английских предложение проще, => меньше правил для пунктуации. Все это имхо, конечно.

----------


## Оля

Да, какая сложная логическая связь...  ::   ::  
Но тогда уж не в одном только аккузативе дело, по-моему.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by atgnclk  Ну насколько я знаю, в английском не особо много правил пунктуации.  Ну однородные выделить, некое подобие обращения т.п. Все-таки язык более конкретный, и, как мне кажется, из-за отсутствия аккузатива, правил для пунктуации меньше.   А что такое у аккузатива с пунктуацией? Я просто тоже правил не знаю...   То что отсутствие аккузатива диктует прямой порядок слов, прямой порядок слов проще, чем инверсионный, => структура английских предложение проще, => меньше правил для пунктуации. Все это имхо, конечно.

 Вот тебе информация насчёт простой структуры предложений в английском языке. Текст ниже - ОДНО предложение: 
Subject to Sections 52(2) and 52 of the Act, the executor or administrator of a deceased member, the guardian of an incompetent member or the trustee of a bankrupt memeber shall be the only person recognised by the Company as having any title to his share, save that and only in the event of death, incompetence or bankruptcy of any member or members of the Company as a consequence of which the Company no longer has any directors or members, then upon the production of any documentation which is reasonable evidence of the applicant being entitled to: a grant of probate of the deceased's will, or grant of letter of administration of the deceased's estate, or confirmation of the appointment as executor or administrator (as the case may be), of a deceased member's estate or the appointment of a guardian of an incompetent member or the appointment as trustee of a bankrupt member or upon production of any other reasonable evidence of the applicant's beneficial ownership of, or entitlement to the shares to the Company's registered agent together with (if so requested by the registered agent) a notarised copy of the share certificate(s) of the deceased, incompetent or bankrupt member, an indemnity in favour of the registered agent and appropriate legal advice in respect of any document issued by a foreign court, then the administrator, executor, guardian or trustee in bankruptcy (as the case may be) notwithstanding that their name has not been entered in the share register of the Company may by written resolution of the applicant, endorsed with written approval by the registered agent, be appointed a director of the Company or entered in the share register as the legal and or beneficial owner of the shares.

----------


## atgnclk

Это закон, в принципе и всю конститучию РФ можно записать одним предложением("в двадцать шестых", в "сто пятдесят третьих"), но это еще ни о чем не свидетельствует. Искусственно нагроможденные предложение - НЕ норма английского языка

----------


## Ramil

> Это закон, в принципе и всю конститучию РФ можно записать одним предложением("в двадцать шестых", в "сто пятдесят третьих"), но это еще ни о чем не свидетельствует. Искусственно нагроможденные предложение - НЕ норма английского языка

 Мне, по работе, приходится часто переводить юридические документы, составленные "там". Так вот - у меня складывается впечатление, что это общая тенденция - чем больше нагромождено, и чем непонятнее - тем лучше.

----------


## Zaya

Bobby took a hasty gulp of coffee, wiped his mouth, and rose. 
Если кто-то может, объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему там стоит последняя запятая, и было бы ли ошибкой её не ставить?

----------


## Vadim84

> Bobby took a hasty gulp of coffee, wiped his mouth, and rose. 
> Если кто-то может, объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему там стоит последняя запятая, и было бы ли ошибкой её не ставить?

 Видимо, для тебя откровение, что в английском при перечислении в конце всегда ставится запятая, т.е. даже перед союзами 'and' и 'or', в отличие от русского. 
Если бы предложение выглядело так: 
Bobby took a hasty gulp of coffee and rose. 
или так: 
Bobby wiped his mouth and rose. 
то запятая не нужна.  
Почитай вот это:  http://www.protrainco.com/info/essays/serial-comma.htm 
Вот еще пример оттуда: 
"He went to the store to buy milk, butter*,* and eggs."

----------


## Zaya

Соответственно, там должна быть пауза?)

----------


## Zaya

*Vadim84*
Не то чтобы откровение, просто раньше не заостряла на этом внимание   ::  Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Vadim84

> Соответственно, там должна быть пауза?)

 Э... да, пожалуй. "Просто раньше не заострял на этом внимание"  ::  Для меня главное, чтоб понятно было, что они там тарабарят на инглише, а паузы уже дело второе (десятое?). Попробуй сама что-нибудь такое послушать. 
А насчет "откровения" - я не то чтобы напыщенно наставлял, просто решил выразиться оригинально  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by atgnclk        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by atgnclk  Ну насколько я знаю, в английском не особо много правил пунктуации.  Ну однородные выделить, некое подобие обращения т.п. Все-таки язык более конкретный, и, как мне кажется, из-за отсутствия аккузатива, правил для пунктуации меньше.   А что такое у аккузатива с пунктуацией? Я просто тоже правил не знаю...   То что отсутствие аккузатива диктует прямой порядок слов, прямой порядок слов проще, чем инверсионный, => структура английских предложение проще, => меньше правил для пунктуации. Все это имхо, конечно.   Вот тебе информация насчёт простой структуры предложений в английском языке. Текст ниже - ОДНО предложение: 
> Subject to Sections 52(2) and 52 of the Act, the executor or administrator of a deceased member, the guardian of an incompetent member or the trustee of a bankrupt memeber shall be the only person recognised by the Company as having any title to his share, save that and only in the event of death, incompetence or bankruptcy of any member or members of the Company as a consequence of which the Company no longer has any directors or members, then upon the production of any documentation which is reasonable evidence of the applicant being entitled to: a grant of probate of the deceased's will, or grant of letter of administration of the deceased's estate, or confirmation of the appointment as executor or administrator (as the case may be), of a deceased member's estate or the appointment of a guardian of an incompetent member or the appointment as trustee of a bankrupt member or upon production of any other reasonable evidence of the applicant's beneficial ownership of, or entitlement to the shares to the Company's registered agent together with (if so requested by the registered agent) a notarised copy of the share certificate(s) of the deceased, incompetent or bankrupt member, an indemnity in favour of the registered agent and appropriate legal advice in respect of any document issued by a foreign court, then the administrator, executor, guardian or trustee in bankruptcy (as the case may be) notwithstanding that their name has not been entered in the share register of the Company may by written resolution of the applicant, endorsed with written approval by the registered agent, be appointed a director of the Company or entered in the share register as the legal and or beneficial owner of the shares.

 Это еще не очень сложно понять - здесь почти нет сленга, и комбинации слов весьма простые. Вот когда я начинаю читать каку-нить худ. лит., то иногда просто выть хочется - до чего все непонятно  ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by atgnclk  Ну насколько я знаю, в английском не особо много правил пунктуации.  Ну однородные выделить, некое подобие обращения т.п. Все-таки язык более конкретный, и, как мне кажется, из-за отсутствия аккузатива, правил для пунктуации меньше.   А что такое у аккузатива с пунктуацией? Я просто тоже правил не знаю...   То что отсутствие аккузатива диктует прямой порядок слов, прямой порядок слов проще, чем инверсионный, => структура английских предложение проще, => меньше правил для пунктуации. Все это имхо, конечно.

 a struktura nemeckix predlozhenij - mnogo proshche, chem angliskie predlozhenija =P

----------


## 007

> Видимо, для тебя откровение, что в английском при перечислении в конце всегда ставится запятая, т.е. даже перед союзами 'and' и 'or'

 Это утверждение - ошибочно. Запятая в этом случае - опциональна (хочешь - ставь, хочешь - нет).

----------


## e_ternalistic

> Запятая в этом случае - опциональна (хочешь - ставь, хочешь - нет).

 http://www.askoxford.com/asktheexper...dcomma?view=uk

----------


## Vadim84

> Это утверждение - ошибочно. Запятая в этом случае - опциональна (хочешь - ставь, хочешь - нет).

 Возможно, оно ошибочно для Brittish English, но не для American English.
Вот что написано в статье, ссылку на которую я давал выше:  The only authorities who advocate omitting the final comma are newspaper style guides (which wish to save column space) and some English writers (who waffle on the rule). 
My original assertion stands, with minor qualifications: Except for journalists, all American authorities say to use the final serial comma: "He went to the store to buy milk, butter, and eggs." 
The reason for the final serial comma is to prevent the last 2 items' being confused as a unit (butter-and-eggs).

----------


## Remyisme

> Москаль - кстати не имеет вообще никакого отношения к москвичам, скорее негативно-ироническое обращение со стороны украинцев к русским ("проблема москалей и хохлов")

 Вообще слово Москаль, значит Русский но, оно происходит от слова Москва.

----------


## nayanika23

> BTW English punctuation confuses me too, so can anyone give me a link explaining English punctuation in detail. If it is overloaded by grammar terms, never mind.

  

> Most workbooks will give you the punctuations. There aren't many grammar terms for use of punctuations. The use of these are made relevant, only when we have to relate different items or explain different categories. Punctuations listings can be found in dictionaries, grammar books and workbooks, and definitely in this forum as well. 
> Write a passage and send it to me. I will help you understand punctuations. It is better that way! 
> My knowledge of russian is not good, so maybe we can exchange and learn from each other.  
> I await your reply.

----------

